# Field of study : German Shepherd



## BenderR (Mar 13, 2013)

Interested in obtaining literature pertaining too GSD breeding, also pedigree analyzing and punnet analyzing. Majorly interested in breeding shepherds at some point in my life and have received a lot of great information here, but the extreme technical information regarding analyzing punnet tables between parents and many other fields of study im interested in i cannot find content on that seems too be legitimate or well sourced. 

Please only respected authors and not links too websites as I find the internet to be filled with over opinionated fiction. 


Thank You


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The German Shepherd Dog by Max von Stephanitz


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

This question has been asked before so check these out:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-recommendation-please-add-your-favorite.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67444-best-german-shepherd-training-book.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0502-books-about-dog-psychology-behavior.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hods/190317-training-videos-books-sticky.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/157189-videos-books.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ychology-behavior-training-nutrition-etc.html


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

GSD Genetic History by Malcolm Willis

For learning about basic modes of inheritance and punnet squares, any decent basic genetics book will teach you that. The fundamentals of genetics are not specific to any breed.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You said no links, but I am giving you these anyway as I use these for my students as supplemental materials when teaching the subject 

A basic middle or high school level textbook will also contain the same type of information. Depending on your understanding, you can go even more in depth. 

Basic genetics and punnett squares:
https://www.khanacademy.org/science/biology/heredity-and-genetics/v/introduction-to-heredity
Punnett Squares


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Breeding dogs is as much an art as it is a science. Different dogs (and different bloodlines) bring their own unique characteristics to the table. To add more to it, many characteristics are polygenic and are difficult to pin down.


----------



## BenderR (Mar 13, 2013)

Andaka said:


> Breeding dogs is as much an art as it is a science. Different dogs (and different bloodlines) bring their own unique characteristics to the table. To add more to it, many characteristics are polygenic and are difficult to pin down.


I would imagine so, i know in botany cubing the punnet square is rather easy with large volumes - so i'd imagine when liters aren't very big and heats are limited along with the well being of the dam it could make locking down or passing on traits a task in its self.


----------

